# Tesco between Newry and Belfast



## eggerb (12 Jun 2008)

Can anybody recommend a decent sized Tesco store between Newry and Belfast? Something along the lines of Clearwater or Dundrum where I don't need to come in too far off the motorway and which has good parking. Obvious ones look like Lisburn Bentrim Road and Banbridge from the . Just looking for some personal recommendations.


----------



## vandriver (12 Jun 2008)

Don't forget about asda very cheap prices loads of offers and they sell kids clothes and electrical.Also their own label otc medicines such as headache tablets ibuprofen and hayfever relief are at ridiculous prices compared to south


----------



## hopalong (12 Jun 2008)

i know you asked about tesco but,for groceries sainsburys in newry is very good,they have a small cafe there too in the store.


----------



## babaduck (13 Jun 2008)

Sainsburys in Sprucefield would be my No. 1 choice.  Best Tesco is in Newtownbreda which is on the outskirts of Belfast


----------



## dereko1969 (13 Jun 2008)

is sprucefield the one outside lisburn? if so then i'd second that, dead easy to get to from the newry/belfast road - i was put off trying to find any of the asda's or tesco's due to them not being as obvious to find.


----------



## addob (13 Jun 2008)

I third the Sainsbury that dereko1969 has mentioned, that was is great and has a boots in the same complex and argos and B&Q, it will have everything you need and then some!

I prefer Sainsburys verysus Tesco, when we were last on this stretch of road I don't even remember seeing and Tescos as close to the road as the Sainsburys.

ad


----------



## eggerb (14 Jun 2008)

vandriver said:


> Don't forget about asda very cheap prices loads of offers and they sell kids clothes and ...





dereko1969 said:


> ... was put off trying to find any of the asda's or tesco's due to them not being as obvious to find.


 
Have tried Sainsbury's in Newry and Sprucefield a few times; just thought I'd check out a Tesco for a change. Ended up stumbling upon an Asda in Belfast on the way to Ikea and got some great offers on nappies if you are in the market for those!! Didn't really have long to look around but will find a big one sometime and have a good look. By the time we got out of Ikea we decided to hit the road and took in the Tesco in Banbridge. (I'll check out Newtownbreda sometome _babaduck_). Not a particularly large one but managed to just about squeeze some wine and beer into the boot with the nappies and Ikea stuff. Cheers for the replies. PS watch out for the 40 mph limit and friendly PSNI at the road works on the A1 between Banbridge and Newry. Nearly cost me a few extra bob - would have been rightly pi**ed off!!


----------

